# TTF T-Shirts, Et Cetera



## David Pence (Sep 12, 2014)

I've been asked quite a few times over the last year or so to put the TTF t-shirts back online, so, here you go ... http://www.cafepress.com/thetolkienforum ...

I chose CafePress, because I still have some of those I had made some ten years ago and they're still in pretty good shape.


----------



## Halasían (Sep 13, 2014)

Cool! I never did get one of these back in the day.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 15, 2014)

I never knew these were ever a thing, awesome!


----------



## David Pence (Sep 19, 2014)

Well, CafePress told me ... not get this ... I'm violating MY trademark by putting MY artwork on THEIR site. That's just crazy.

When I complained, they then told me that the name Tolkien was trademarked ... which it's not ... you can't trademark or copyright a personal name. They also don't seem to understand just what my relationship with the Tolkien family is to begin with, even when it was proved to them.

At any rate, I'll need to find a better place to offer these T-shirts.


----------



## Halasían (Sep 19, 2014)

Interesting. Anyway, I got confirmation that my order had shipped.
Elora also ordered so we'll get doubles. I'll let you know when they arrive.


----------



## David Pence (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes, I'd like to know ... CafePress is really good, to bad they don't have a backbone.


----------



## Halasían (Sep 23, 2014)

Both Elora's and my orders arrived on the doorstep yesterday afternoon!
Good quality shirts too!


----------



## Halasían (Jun 23, 2018)

dapence said:


> Well, CafePress told me ... not get this ... I'm violating MY trademark by putting MY artwork on THEIR site. That's just crazy.
> 
> When I complained, they then told me that the name Tolkien was trademarked ... which it's not ... you can't trademark or copyright a personal name. They also don't seem to understand just what my relationship with the Tolkien family is to begin with, even when it was proved to them.
> 
> At any rate, I'll need to find a better place to offer these T-shirts.



I was curious if this ever happened?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 25, 2018)

Unfortunately, I don't think it ever did


----------



## Halasían (Jan 20, 2020)

I seem to have lost my shirt somehow. Elora still has hers as she was wearing it the other day.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 20, 2020)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## Halasían (Jan 20, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Can you post a pic?



It's somewhere in the laundry cycle so I will when it makes a re-appearance. 

... and here it is...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 21, 2020)

Egad -- a tank top? I'd be afraid to be seen in public. 

Of course, your physique may differ from mine!


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 21, 2020)

Halasían said:


> I seem to have lost my shirt somehow. Elora still has hers as she was wearing it the other day.





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Can you post a pic?





Halasían said:


> It's somewhere in the laundry cycle so I will when it makes a re-appearance.
> ... and here it is...





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Egad -- a tank top? I'd be afraid to be seen in public.
> Of course, your physique may differ from mine!


And never mind the difference between your physique and Elora's ...


----------



## Halasían (Feb 22, 2020)

Well... she got the tank and I got a t-shirt... but mine has gone AWOL...

She defo looks quite hot in this tank...


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 22, 2020)

Interesting, so that's a called a tank top.
As far as I know, that is by far the most common form of "undershirt" ("Unterhemd") for men (and women) in Germany (and perhaps much of - Continental? - Europe).
Same with underpants, which might be referred to a "briefs" - right, as per Wiki they are, and the tank tops are also called sleeveless shirts or singlets - rather than the more popular boxer shorts (or boxer briefs) in the US.


Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Egad -- a tank top? I'd be afraid to be seen in public.


I can second that, for sure! I have, at most, worn one of mine (usually with one of my various sports shorts - NOT only with one of the briefs!) when sitting on our loggia - a balcony indented into the building rather than protruding from it, kind of a "room" with the outer wall missing - on hot days during the last few (especially last two) summers. Usually, though, I'd be wearing a polo shirt and Bermuda shorts during the heat waves - these then outside of our apartment, too.


----------



## Halasían (Feb 24, 2020)

Hmm.... I always equated 'briefs' as tighty-whiteys and 'Boxers' as loose shorts.
'Tank' is an American thing I believe. the white undershirt of this type is commonly called a 'wife-beater' due to all the Hollywood depictions of sweaty unkempt brutes, etc... Its commonly called a 'singlet' here in Oz


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 24, 2020)

Halasían said:


> 'Tank' is an American thing I believe. the white undershirt of this type is commonly called a 'wife-beater' due to all the Hollywood depictions of sweaty unkempt brutes, etc... Its commonly called a 'singlet' here in Oz


Now I would certainly not consider Hollywood a reliable source of *anything* historical. My fading memory of films of the early-to-mid 1970s is those white undershirts being worn by what the respective film considered underprivileged recent immigrants into slums - basically Italians and Irish, both belonging to the, by WASP standards, despicable or at least doubtful "papists". The young Marlon Brando in the film "A Streetcar named Desire" certainly wore one in the iconic scene where he screams "Stella!", a scene stuck in my mind (I never saw the film itself) by the endless repetition of it in later decades.


----------



## Halasían (Feb 24, 2020)

Historical? I'm talking about terminology today.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 25, 2020)

"Streetcar" was credited with the resurgence in sales of _both _wife-beaters:

_And _T's:


This must have come as a relief to underwear makers, whose sales plunged after Gable's lack of _any_ undershirt in "It Happened One Night":


And of course the T's popularity only grew, after its adoption by another Rebel:


Sorry, Olorgando -- there's no escape from Hollywood!


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 25, 2020)

Halasían said:


> Historical? I'm talking about terminology today.


Ermyes, but you did refer to Hollywood depictions above. The last three films I can with any certainty say I've seen in a film theater were "Fellowship" in early 2002, "Two Towers" in early 2003, and RoTK in early 2004, all during our nine-year stay in the Frankfurt (Hesse) region. Browsing Wiki for films from 1990 to just past RoTK does not net a large haul of visits to the cinema.

Now in some of them there may have been scenes with men (only) wearing undies topside. I find that whether they were wearing t-shits or sleeveless wasn't among the memorable moments to me in any of the probably brief scenes in which such things were to be seen. Maybe the "gals" in the audience have more retentive memories for such things.

Anyway, as we're talking about at least 15 years ago that I was last in a cinema, this would seem to me to be almost *ancient* history by Hollywood standards.
I mean, we may be nearing the threshold where they start thinking of *remakes*! 🤮


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 25, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Sorry, Olorgando -- there's no escape from Hollywood!


I just broke into the widest grin I've sported in a long time!
Oh yes there is. Just don't *watch* the tripe! 😎


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 25, 2020)

Oh, yeah? Then don't wear undershirts. Or _do._

See what I mean? No escape!


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 25, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Oh, yeah? Then don't wear undershirts. Or _do._
> See what I mean? No escape!


Oh, I do, and I don't, as I please. But I've certainly run out of tees, if I ever had any in Germany (as underwear). Even for hot summer weather, they've been relegated, if any still exist, to the bottom of inscrutable piles in my wardrobe, as I have found the v-necked (and having a couple of buttons) polo shirts much more to my liking than the round-necked tees. 😝


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 25, 2020)

So we're into our personal preferences now?

OK, in that case, I like henleys. I'm sure everyone finds that a matter of great interest!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 25, 2020)

I'm a simple man who wears fruit of the loom (or whatever's on sale) when it comes to undershirts .


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 25, 2020)

Well, in the over 44 years that I've basically lived in Germany I had a certain indifferent vacillation between "Schiesser" and "Jockey" (oh - the latter seems to be a US company which branched out into Germany in 1951 - interesting) for quite a while. But in the last well over ten years I have been firmly in the "Trigema" camp. Their stuff takes my abuse much more resiliently.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 25, 2020)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> whatever's on sale) when it comes to undershirts


That's me!

Only change "undershirts" to "anything".


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 25, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> Anyway, as we're talking about at least 15 years ago that I was last in a cinema, this would seem to me to be almost *ancient* history by Hollywood standards.


You reminded me of an interview I saw with one of my favorite actors, Rod Steiger. In the 70's, he underwent two heart surgeries, which led to a stretch of clinical depression (a not unusual side-effect).

When he finally received treatment, he started auditioning again. He described one encounter with an assistant casting director -- "some kid" -- at the end of which he was asked "Oh, by the way -- can you do a Southern accent?".


----------



## Halasían (Apr 19, 2020)

It cracks me up this turned into a discussion of underwear.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 19, 2020)

And movies! 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 19, 2020)

Good thing bacon hasn't gotten here yet...oops 🤗


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Olorgando (Apr 19, 2020)

Now I would think that pooches (and cats), being far more strongly oriented to their senses of smell than we are, wouldn't be fooled by that kind of stuff (at least I *think* most humans don't smell like bacon …  ). But pets age too, eroding senses at different speeds. And the tendency to naps, I believe, also increases. So if "senior citizen pet" wakes up hungry after a nap, and, while still drowsy comes into the vicinity of such togs … the urge to at least nibble could lead to a "family crisis" … 🥶😱


----------



## Firawyn (May 4, 2020)

Click here to see another old version of the TTF shirt, if you like. I wore mine half to death before finally packing it away somewhere safe, deciding I wanted to save what was left if it for the sake of memory. 

That being said, there may or may not be discussion in the works about getting a new design for a new TTF shirt, as well as other merch, in the near future. If y'all might be interested in that sort of thing. Not promising anything _yet_, but there is discussion. 😏


----------



## Halasían (May 4, 2020)

Yeah that was a better one. I had one but I made the mistake of wearing it regularly. I had it on when I changed a car battery and got acid fumes on it and it developed a rash of holes across the front and eventually fell apart.


----------



## Firawyn (May 4, 2020)

Mine has blue paint specks all over it from a room renno. I have a vivid memory of the day I was wearing it while painting, and got splattered. I proceeded to screech out _you've ruined it precious! _I was very disappointed that no one in the room at that moment got it. I stopped wearing it not long after.


----------



## Halasían (Jul 1, 2020)

I actually located my TTF Rev 2 t-shirt the other day. It was put away with my Barrow Downs and Minas Tirith t-shirts and my 'Trilogy Tuesday' Return of the King premiere t-shirt I got for attending a marathon. Should a new design come out, I will surely buy one even if I don't need anymore t-shirts.


----------

